# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Ontop of Stormwind Auction House

## Strath2121

Surprised this still works, this is the method I used from BC til cata.

----------


## Seraldo

Nice. Can you kill auctioneers from up there as horde?

----------


## Strath2121

> Nice. Can you kill auctioneers from up there as horde?


you should be able to, but I am not horde scum so I wouldnt know  :Wink:

----------

